# 16x9 Frame



## Anthony Marson (Oct 19, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 8

Lightroom Version: Lightroom 6.12
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

Question or Description of Problem: I have recently joined a local photographic club and they only allow 16x9 pictures in competitions.

A suggestion was that I create a 16x9 frame in Lightroom - how do I do this?

Also, for portrait pictures how do I create a a border for those.

I normally shoot in RAW, and have recently started using 16x9 as the format (previously shot using 4x3).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Anthony Marson (Oct 19, 2017)

John Thanks for your quick response - I know how to create a 16x9 crop.

[email protected] looking for a solution to create a 16x9 frame.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

Lightroom doesn't do frames. You could crop to 16x9 and then add a frame with a plugin like LRMogrify2, or you could design a print template and print to JPEG, but you can't add frames around images.


----------



## Anthony Marson (Oct 19, 2017)

OK, thanks for confirming that.

I take it the same is true for the background for portrait photos?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

Anthony Marson said:


> I take it the same is true for the background for portrait photos?



That depends on what you mean with that. If you mean 'can you replace a background?', then the answer is that you can't. That's Photoshop territory.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 20, 2017)

Anthony Marson said:


> I have recently joined a local photographic club and they only allow 16x9 pictures in competitions.
> A suggestion was that I create a 16x9 frame in Lightroom


Typical Aspect ratio for film and sensor is 3:2.  I find it unusual to restrict competition to 16:9.  You might ask for some clarification.  It is unreasonable to assume that the best composition is going to be 16X9.  What about portraits.  16X9 is never going to be a pleasing composition for a portrait (too much Background)
What may be the requirement is that the image fit INSIDE a 1080P monitor. If so then any Aspect ratio  would be acceptable as long as it can fit that monitor..  Another possibility is Prints. My camera club  requires framed prints be no larger than 11"X14" and the photo no larger than 8.5"X11". Typical digital Projectors (DLPs) commonly have a native resolution that follows the 4:3 aspect ratio  (And my club rules limit the projected image to 1024X768px. This is because the  Photographic Society of America (PSA) has that limit even though the native resolution on DLPs is much larger.  
As others have said. L:R does not do "frames".  It does allow you to crop to pretty much any aspect ratio.  Perhaps the terminology is incorrect.  The suggestion to "create a 16x9 frame in Lightroom" might be more correctly stated "create a 16x9 *crop* in Lightroom".   I think you need to clarify your camera club rules.


----------

